# Pregunta para expertos (Microfono)



## Crepitante (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Quiero conectar un microfono al pc como los utilizados en los conciertos y eventos públicos, estuve probando la calidad del sonido y es excelente, mucho mejor en comparación con los tipicos de pc.

Solo que tengo un problema, el microfono no se escucha muy duro. La solución que se me ocurrió es crear un amplificador (de baja potencia) que vaya al microfono y a la entrada de sonido del pc. 

Les hago esta pregunta a ustedes que son expertos en electronica, 

¿Se puede conectar el microfono directamente a la entrada de audio de un amplificador o esta requiere características especiales para microfono? 
¿Es recomendable colocar la entrada que sale del amplificador a la linea de entrada (LINE-IN) o a MIC?

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## thors (Dic 18, 2006)

es verdad la entrada de mic de los pc no es de buena calidad (ecepto las tarjetas dedicas al audio profesional)

lo ideal es usar un pre-amplificador de microfonos de la mejor calidad posible que puedas conseguir y  levantar la señal y enviarla al pc pero por LINE-IN 

otra observacion en general los parlantes de pc no son una buena referencia al momento de ajustar el sonido 

aki tamos x + ? 

saludos chauuu


----------



## Crepitante (Dic 20, 2006)

Muchas gracias thors por tu ayuda, muy oportuna y util.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 20, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Si tu tarjeta de audio es de calidad considerable, el software del panel de audio cuanta con una opción de ganancia extra para la entrada MIC (Normalmente 20 Db), en la mayoría de casos es suficiente para pre-amplificar muy bien el micro, otra variable para este arreglo es la impedancia de tu micro (Los de mayor ganancia son de baja impedancia) suenan fuerte pero con baja calidad, mientras que los de alta impedancia no suenan tan fuerte pero con una calidad de sonido muy superior.

Yo toque hace algún tiempo en una banda, y utilizabamos el legendario Shure SM58, conectado directamente a la tarjeta de audio, una Audigy Platinum. con sólo el arreglo que te comento, grababa perfectamente (Tiempo después no alcanzó el dinero para una mezcladora   jajja)

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 25, 2006)

Normalmente los micros de pc son tipo condensador. Suenan bastante agudos. De hecho cuando pones un micro tipo sm58 o sm57 suena bastante grave y hace como mucha bola. Una solución es que te hagas un pequeño previo con un transistor y cuatro componentes pasivos, y además si quieres le hagas un pasabajo o un pasaalto ajustable.
Conectado a la linea te sonara perfectamente.
De todos modos, la moda de hoy en dia es utilizar micros de condensador ya que tienen bastante dinámica. Hazte con un SAMSON C02 y disfrutaras de lo lindo, aunque precisaras phantom. 
De todos modos si quereis ver buenos previos, dad una vuelta por NEVE. Hasta los micros patateros suenan bien con esos aparatos


----------

